# Technical questions re 2010 Ultegra



## seattlesyclist (Dec 22, 2006)

I've got two questions about the new 2010 Ultegra that is coming out soon.

1. Will the new 11-28 cassette and RD be compatible with 2009 shifters and FD?

2. Will the new Ultegra still be able to trim both chainrings, only one (which one?) or none?

Thanks.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Looks like the new Ultegra will trim both chain rings, and will also be compatible with a 11-28 cassette

http://lakeside-bikes.com/itemdetails.cfm?id=6572


----------



## seattlesyclist (Dec 22, 2006)

*Thanks for the link*

Do you know if 2009 shifters, crankset and front derailleurs are compatible with the 2010 rear derailleur/11-28 cassette?

Thanks.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Everything is supposed to be compatible between the 6600 and 6700. I'd like to get my hands on a 2010 gruppo, but not sure when that will happen.


----------

